# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  HC 1086 Kat, Wild Hamon (pics)

## JohnD

Here's a couple of pics of this blade that I'm working on right now. Its got some purdy cool stuff going on the entire blade :Smilie:  The blade is in foundation polish right now so I could send it off to Partick for habaki and fittings. As soon as I get it mounted I'll fully polish it and post some pics again. This is suppose to be *my* blade but who knows, I might have to let it go when its done. 

Anyway, I'll let y'all drool on it for a while until I finish the whole thing :Smilie:  

 
 

And who said that mono steel could not be cool? Tell Howard that :Wink: 

Hope y'all like it :Smilie:

----------


## Daniel Gentile

Wow, What an incredible, outstanding piece of work!...

The hamon is fantastic  :Smilie: 


Please keep us "updated"...


whatk kind of polish are you planing on doin? 


Daniel

----------

